# Google.s Gigabit Fiber Winner



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Google's gigabit fiber network to be built in Kansas City, Kansas

article
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/30/googles-gigabit-fiber-network-to-be-built-in-kansas-city-kansa/


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that this morning. I was really hoping Memphis would land this. I thought we had a great chance. Oh well. Hopefully it will be rolled out to more cities in the near future. Congrats to Kansas City.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Google did say in the press conference that this is just the beginning and not the only location, so maybe ......


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was hoping for some place that has been hurt bad by a natural disaster.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Wish I lived in a Fiberhood!!

KANSAS CITY, Mo. - At a news conference Thursday, Google announced details about the launching of the Google Fiber internet network coming to Kansas City.

*The one-gigabit network will offer Internet speeds up to 100 times faster than the average American has now, company executives said.

Google Fiber will also include a television service that includes the ability to watch and record up to eight shows at once. Up to 500 hours of recorded shows will be able to be stored.

"It's not just Internet, and it's not just TV," Google Vice President Milo Medin said. "It's Google Fiber."

Google Access General Manager Kevin Lowe said the fiber, which has been laid over the last year, can be installed in your home for a one-time construction fee of $300.

Two packages - internet/TV and just internet - will be available, with the construction fee waived with the signing of two year contracts for the combo package or a one year contract for the internet-only package.

The combination package will cost $120 a month. The internet-only package will run $70. A third package, which will offer only internet, but not at the faster speed provided by the one-gigabit connection, will have no monthly cost for anyone who pays the $300 construction fee.
*
Google Fiber will only be available to select "Fiberhoods" in Kansas City, Kan., and central Kansas City, Mo.

For your Fiberhood to have access to the Google Fiber network, residents must "raise their hand" and show interest by pre-registering for a $10 fee on Google.com/fiber .

"We're going to build our network wherever there's interest," Lowe said, "and we'll build sooner in areas where there's the most interest."

Fiberhoods will be selected for the initial launch, set for sometime after the six-week pre-registration period, if a minimum goal (between 40 and 80) of residents show interest. Fiberhood's with the highest rankings will receive the service first. The order will be determined by the highest ranked Fiberhood's as of September 9.

"Each Kansas City 'Fiberhood' will consist of about 800 households," Lowe said.

As the network comes to your Fiberhood, Lowe said, Google will also connect schools, libraries, government buildings and others, providing them with free gigabit connectivity.

"Not only are you bringing Fiber to your home," Lowe said, "you're bringing Fiber to Kansas Citians you care about."

Upcoming events

Friday, July 27, there Google Fiber will host two outdoor movie screenings at 123 Main St. to showcase the high-definition television streaming. The first showing lasts from 3 p.m. to 6 p.m. The second session will run from 7 p.m. to 10 p.m. Residents can register for the event on the Google Fiber website.

The public can reserve the Google Fiber Space, located at 1814 Westport Rd., to test out the Fiber internet beginning at 10 a.m. on July 28.

Apart from specially reserved times, the help space will be open 12-8 p.m . Sunday through Friday and 11 a.m . - 8 p.m . Saturday.

Equipment

A storage box will hold all your recorded television shows and will be connected to all the televisions in your homes. You can also load personal pictures and video and access them through your television.

Your cable box will be replaced by a "TV Box." Every TV box is HD-ready and there are no extra fees to watch high definition channels. It comes with fully integrated network video, including Netflix and YouTube.

"It will work with your TVs today, and new TVs coming out in the future," Medin said.

How will it be operated? A Nexus 7 Tablet will be the remote control and will come with every Google Fiber TV package at no extra charge. The Tablet can also be used to watch TV throughout your house.






Read more: http://www.kshb.com/dpp/news/science_tech/kansas-city-google-fiber-announcement#ixzz21ktAzBgF


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Must be nice! I'd be all over this if it came to my area. Curious to see the quality of the HD channels and how soon they will be adding additional channels.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

$120/mo for combined TV/Web with the install fee waived with a 2 year contract

$70/mo for Web only with the install fee waived with a 1 year contract

$0/mo for Web only at a lower speed with the $300 install fee paid and no contract. For how long? As long as you live there?

_Google Fiber will also include a television service that includes the ability to watch and record up to eight shows at once._

How? Multiple boxes or tuners? Or will they use internal TV tuners?

What about the network lawsuits against Dish that are mentioning multiple simultaneous recordings in addition to the commercial skipping?

_Google Fiber will only be available to select "Fiberhoods" in Kansas City, Kan., and central Kansas City, Mo.

For your Fiberhood to have access to the Google Fiber network, residents must "raise their hand" and show interest by pre-registering for a $10 fee on Google.com/fiber .

"We're going to build our network wherever there's interest," Lowe said, "and we'll build sooner in areas where there's the most interest."_

So, if there are 50 houses in your neighborhood and only 10 pre-register, you probably won't get it?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> $120/mo for combined TV/Web with the install fee waived with a 2 year contract
> 
> $70/mo for Web only with the install fee waived with a 1 year contract
> 
> ...


With 800 homes in a fiberhood you need to not think in terms of zoning almost.

However like any other service if you live on the fringe of an area with a low population density per square mile you probably won't get it and don't have other services.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have fiber, but of course not at these speeds or prices. But I have to wonder, would I actually sign up for these speeds? There's an ISP in California that has $70 gigabit in limited areas. They say pretty much no one subscribed to that speed. The 100 Mbps option at $35 is "sufficient".


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I have fiber, but of course not at these speeds or prices. But I have to wonder, would I actually sign up for these speeds? There's an ISP in California that has $70 gigabit in limited areas. They say pretty much no one subscribed to that speed. The 100 Mbps option at $35 is "sufficient".


Google is doing this to prove a point not to make money by becoming an ISP.

I'd pay $70 for a gigabit connection easily. Considering they're offering a free option I can assume that if 5% of the population pays for it that it would be a win. I wonder how current ISP's in KC feel right now. You know they're going to have to do something to stay relevant and that's the real point of this.

Bandwidth has gotten cheaper year after year and yet the prices increase or stay stagnant to help abosrb cost inscreases of their other services.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you're doing a lost of streams and downloads at once, I can see it maybe. But if you've only got one or two things going at once, your download pipe would probably be larger than what they are sending to you at.

But, 8 streams at once to the DVR would need a big pipe.


----------

